
Dell ships laptops with rouge root CA - aresant
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3twmfv/dell_ships_laptops_with_rogue_root_ca_exactly/?
======
seviuqyelsdnirb
>>rouge root CA

What's your problem with pink certificates?

